# COBIA at night!!!!!



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

can it be done or is it a waste of time?


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Seen plenty of Boating reports of Cobia at night, but not from land/pier. I'm sure it can be done, but the odds are a bit tougher!


----------



## fishwagon (Sep 25, 2002)

never heard of it. I cant say it hasn't happened, but it has to be very very very rare. The good news is that if you just want pullage then sharks or maybe something else will oblige. If you keep your bait small, then you may get a huge trout, or blue, but, 20 to one it'll be a shark.


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

It is rare, BUT chunk some bait and if nothing else catch a nice biter

Tiny


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

try an inline flasher...they can be caught at night...you will get a lot of by catch tho...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Used to boat fish Middleground and Latimer..*

Caught quite a few as many as 3 in one night. Only time I have seen one caught off the beach at night was "Missy" from F&F.. She caught a 35lber off the point one night when we were mohawkin drummies...  I've heard of several taken at night from the surf down here,but I've never caught one out of the surf..


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Only ever seen one caught at night. My buddy Scott caught it at False point. If I remember right it was in August to boot.


----------



## ro-h2o (Feb 21, 2005)

*cobia at night*

I have caught one at night fishing with cdog at the inlet late in the fall,Was fishing for biters using cut blue for bait. Caught a nice one off buckroe pier befor Issy took it down, I think that the pattern for cobia at night is a very high tide and a full moon. All the cobia that I have seen at night that seems to be the case.


----------



## Heaver (Feb 7, 2001)

Cobia at night are not rare. They eat just like any other fish, and they too like to eat at night. Cobia locate some of their food via scent, thats why boaters use chum bags to attract them. This ability allows them to feed at night too. I have heard of cobia caught at night, though I have never caught one mainly because I rarely fish at night. For that matter that may be the very reason you do not hear of more cobia caught at night - cause not as many anglers are out at night....

Lou


----------

